# War on Hail



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

“It is a partnership not only between the consumers, but the regulators, the weather folks, the roofing industry, the insurance industry,” said Jenny Pye, Director of Quality Assurance.

The Texas Department of Insurance estimated more than $1.7 billion in insured property losses last year w/ more than $1.2 billion in the Dallas area.

Pretty interesting stuff, Google War on Hail Symposium to watch the video.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

All I know is "hail" has become the industry norm, when I got into roofing it was barely heard of. And it sickens me what this industry has become because of it.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

Dallas,

I attended the symposium. It had some interesting information and some that I could live without. Most importantly, I got 6 CE credits.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Roofing is about 1/3 of my business. We did just under 3000 sq's of shingle last year and all were replacements only 4 of those roofs were hail although several more hail were bid. Hail ain't all that and in my opinion there's more grief in doing a hail job than any other.


----------

